# Unexpected company challenge



## mudbug (Jan 7, 2005)

Uh oh!  Out of nowhere, someone (your best friend, Uncle Bob, mudbug, etc.) is ringing the doorbell, wanting to come in for a visit.

Naturally as a brilliant hostess/host, you will offer them a little something to eat during the visit, but you are limited to what you have on hand right now!  No fair sneaking off to the store.

What could you make this very afternoon to tide them over until dinner, using only ingredients you have immediately available?  Must take 20 minutes or less to prepare - time enough to get a drink of something into them.


----------



## htc (Jan 7, 2005)

Only thing I would be able to do is crackers and cheese plate or spinach dip w/ veggies and/or crackers.  

Everything else would require defrosting meat, wraps, etc.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 7, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Uh oh!  Out of nowhere, someone (your best friend, Uncle Bob, mudbug, etc.) is ringing the doorbell, wanting to come in for a visit.



Depending on who it is, Hubby would probably want to turn out the lights and not answer the door!   

I have cheese and crackers on hand at all times, as well as veggies like carrots, peppers, broccoli and ranch dressing, so I could through together a veggie and dip tray.

Have tortillas, so if they preferred sweet I could brush them with melted butter sprinkle cinnamon sugar on them, cut in to wedges and bake 'till crispy.  If I had yogurt around they could be dipped in that.

Tortillas could also be done with chili poweder, garlic powder, etc for a savory.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 7, 2005)

Wrap salami around pepperoncini and secure with a toothpick.  Put out various cheeses on a cheese platter.  Serve with various crackers.  Make a mini antipasti platter with olives, pepperoncini, pickled garlic, dill pickles, etc.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 7, 2005)

OK, first of all if my Uncle Bob knocked on my door it would mean that I'm in heaven too!  Secondly, I'd cut some French bread into triangles, spread with garlic buter & top with grated parm cheese or mozzerella slide into the oven to get the bread crispy & about half way through top with a tomato slice & basil.


----------



## pancake (Jan 7, 2005)

Antipasti is definately a great idea! I always always have some dessert in the fridge or frozen cookie dough (take only 15 minutes to bake). Great savers!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 7, 2005)

Very nice, everyone.  Now I'm gonna show up when you least expect it, with a printout of this thread in my hand.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 7, 2005)

OH NO!!! I gotta clean my house!!   Do me a favor mudbug & go to everyone elses house first!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2005)

I would have the makings for an antipasto platter - pepperoni, different cheeses, green olives, kalamata olives, roasted red peppers, cherry tomatoes, water-packed mozzarella - I'd probably toss the tomatoes and mozzarella with the basil oil I already have made - then I have enough prosciutto to roll up and add to it.  I have some goat cheese left that if someone wanted to spread that on baguette slices they could and then pile as much of the above on top - (I'm getting hungry now LOL)

I have some feta too that I would mix with some of the cucumber and celery and tomatoes and make GB's Greek side dish he posted a few weeks ago - it is great with toasted baguette slices.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 7, 2005)

elfie's first!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2005)

mudbug - lol - so it's Uncle Bob and YOU that's coming over unexpectedly!!!!!  If you don't show up for about 3 hours I'll have the Champagne cold too!!!!!!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 7, 2005)

How about "Peperoncini ripieni di capperi e acciughe"
or
Chillies stuffed with anchovies

10 Red Chillies
500ml Olive Oil
1 tspoon small capers per chilli

Slit chillies lengthwise & remove seeds (make chilli boats). Heat oil, but not to smoking point. Drop in chillies & let them steep in the oil for a couple of minutes. Take care not to overcook or the skins will come off and they will look wrinkly and unappertising.

Remove the chillies from the oil & drain on kitchen paper.

Chop anchovies & mix with capers. When chillies cool enough to handle, fill eachwith the anchovy mixture. Serve with any boiled meats or as part of an antipasto platter.

Courtesy Stephano De Pieri 

They are really good.


----------



## pst1can (Jan 7, 2005)

the least that you would get is a good Canadian "barley" sandwich...usually have a pita style bread around so we can make heat and serve pizza. As with the others we usually have cheese and crackers plus we also keep lots of fresh fruit with dip. come on up Mudbug....food is on!!!Pst 8)


----------



## Coco (Jan 8, 2005)

I keep this in my freezer for appetizer emergencies:

Smoked Salmon Spirals

500g thinly sliced smoked salmon(lox)
250g cream cheese softened
2 tbsp capers
2 tbsp minced red onion

thin sliced pumpernickel or rye bread.

Arrange salmon on plastic wrap in 12x8 inch rectangle. Spread cream cheese over salmon. Press capers and onion into row on the long edge. Roll up, jelly roll style, using the plastic wrap to guide you as you go. Seal tightly and freeze for at least 4 hours, or up to a few months.

To serve, take out and thaw for 10 minutes. Then slice into 1/4" rounds and place on bread. 

This recipe looks very impressive and is super-easy! I love it.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2005)

there's always various cheeses and cured meats around the house, as well as crackers and fruit, and different kinds of mustards, so i could do a platter of those.
usually there's a jar of pickled herring, stuffed cherry peppers, pickled veggies (cukes, hot peppers, beets and onions, cherry tomatoes), so i could make a platter of those as well.
and there's always the standby cream cheese, melted, and mixed with jams or preserves, served with crackers and hot sauces...


----------



## Lifter (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruschetta on fresh Euro bread, with melted provolone is sort of a household standard snack, and generally thought "presentable" for surprise company...Margaret makes a really great salsa  dip for tortilla chips that is "doable within 15 minutes"...if you wanted the one using cheese and ground beef (likewise a "staple" in our freezer), you should perhaps let me into the kitchen...

Lifter


----------



## mudbug (Jan 8, 2005)

hmmmm, so many more choices today.....who shall I inflict myself on first?!

Great pantry staples, everyone!


----------



## chez suz (Jan 8, 2005)

If someone stopped by today they would have gotten freshly baked Chocolate Truffle Cookies..noone stopped by so more for me and my honey!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 10, 2005)

Get jaques pepin: fast food my way it teaches you how to deal with those situations lol


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

Dilly sandwiches would be on the table tonight. Take a block of softened cream cheese & mix in some dried dill(to taste), spread on wheat bread that has the crust removed & rolled flat, place a whole dill pickle on short end of bread & roll up. Slice into 6-8 rounds.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 11, 2005)

chez suz said:
			
		

> If someone stopped by today they would have gotten freshly baked Chocolate Truffle Cookies..noone stopped by so more for me and my honey!



Since none of us made it by, would you be able to post the recipe for these cookies in the desserts forum?  They sound wonderful!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

Keep frozen puff pastry in the kitchen and use it to wrap around bite sized pieces of cheese , salami  or or whole brie and bake.   Or use frozen philo dough and wrap around asparagus, olives, whatever isin the fridge.  Make a simple dipping sauce or salad dressing.   Personally I would fein a head ache or not answer the door.   I do not appreciate people just dropping in unannounced.  With todays massive use of cell phones, even a call from a mile away would be courteous.

My  aunt and mom used to say  'gee had I known you were coming I would have prepared something, but my fridge is empty.'


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2005)

oh goodness, I'm afraid they'd get a bowl of cold cereal...

Or a spam sandwich... I'm out of almost everything..

oh, I chould make some scrambled eggs!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 13, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> oh goodness, I'm afraid they'd get a bowl of cold cereal...
> 
> Or a spam sandwich... I'm out of almost everything..
> 
> oh, I chould make some scrambled eggs!



hmmm, how about crushing up the cereal, dipping slices of spam in egg wash and breading with the cereal, then frying. lol, that would be interesting...


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

So resourceful, Bucky--you're like a Boy Scout!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> pdswife1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol... very interesting!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2005)

lol, pa, i was a boy scout.

on my honor, i will do my best, to do my duty, to god and my country and to obey the scout law; 

to help other people at all times; 

to keep myself physically strong, 

mentally awake, and morally straight.


----------



## luvs (Jan 24, 2005)

i would mix a can of rinsed and drained black beans with a half a can of drained yellow corn, some salsa, some minced white onion, and some chopped cilantro, and a little of salt. and a clove of minced garlic! i forgot the garlic! i would top it all off w/a layer of extra sharp cheddar. garnish would be a few slices of jalapeno or some snipped scallion. i'd serve with bagged tortilla chips.
or
i'd mash a rinsed, drained can of Great Northern beans really well and add a clove or 2 of mashed garlic, some fresh basil, lots of white pepper, and a little scallion. then i'd serve that with warm pita wedges, carrot sticks, and toasted bagel pieces, maybe some melba toast.


----------

